

Ask HN: Do you use an antivirus on your mac dev machine? - aufreak3

I've not been using one for ages and have had no <i>visible</i> problems. Of course, I don't know about the problems I can't see. So I thought it right to ask you all, since many of you use macbookpros as your dev machine, going by what I read.
======
alanthonyc
I got one as part of a discount bundle of software that I bought once
(MacHeist or something like that). I've used it twice, just out of curiosity.
The first time, it found some malicious cookies. The second time, nothing.

That's over two years on the same machine.

------
mahmud
First thing I do with a new machine is remove anti-virus crap.

------
fnl
nope - I want to work on my machine - same reason why I don't know how to use
Windows :)

------
prateekdayal
Nope .. is it really needed?

------
geuis
Nope. I even disabled the one at work that was installed by IT. Slow as fuck.

~~~
aufreak3
Whoops. I got trojans on my company win7 dev machine! So I decided against
doing it despite the slow down. Besides, our users run our software on such
machines with antivirus software and I just accepted to live like them :)

------
aufreak3
so far, promising :)

